
Make Me - Pr0
https://github.com/blog/1368-make-me
======
pdeuchler
"This machine is a server. Do not power it down."

Reminds me of the notes I would leave to make sure my Mom didn't turn the
computer off (or make a phone call and thus cut the dial-up connection) when I
was doing something as I left for school. /backinthegoodoledays

Really impressed at this hack, but I think the coolest part of these Github
blog posts is just how useful and powerful something as simple (relatively) as
Hubot can be when connected to a communication medium like Campfire.

Food for thought for more hacks, I suppose.

~~~
sshirokov
The inspiration for the sign, outside the obvious purpose, was the note on the
first web server:

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:First_Web_Server.jpg>

------
subway
3D printer with a MacBook Air server at GitHub HQ... I think my hipster
detector was just overloaded.

~~~
williamcotton
Can of Pabst wearing a trucker hat while listening to The Rapture... Oh wait,
that's 2003...

Fixed gear bicycle wearing an ironic Christmas sweater waiting in line for a
fried catfish sandwich under the Williamsburg bridge... Sorry, that's 2007...

Chambray shirt drinking a cocktail made with hand picked elderberries reading
MissionMission on an iPad... Nuts, that's 2011...

Can we all agree that the term hipster doesn't mean anything?

Seriously, I've seen the term bandied about for a decade now and its
definition changes every 9 months.

~~~
andrewvc
It's basically a way for those who don't have an interest in cultural changes
around them to deride others. Fads and trends are actually fun; they bring new
music, culture, and experiences to our lives. Deriding people for collectively
discovering new angles on life is dumb as shit.

~~~
jrabone
It's basically a way for those who are secure in their own identity to inform
others of the essential pointlessness of their existence. Fads and trends are
actually a con-trick; they bring new cults of personality to our lives.
Deriding people for not buying into your neurotic bullshit is dumb as shit.

------
vsbuffalo
>We've been using make-me to power all of our 3D printing needs including
decorating our office with various prints and making useful trinkets.

Pardon my ignorance, but is this really necessary? It seems like an office
toy.

~~~
jspthrowaway2
Sorry, but you sound like a real wet towel to be around. Shall we take away
the coffee makers, too, since those are unnecessary?

Let them have a bit of fun at the office.

~~~
sopooneo
It may be that they are not against fun at all, but just didn't follow that
the use of the word "necessary" was meant tongue-in-cheek, and were asking out
of sincere confusion.

~~~
jspthrowaway2
Fair. The second sentence hurts that suggestion, though.

------
asselinpaul
So cool, makes me wanna work there..

~~~
georgemcbay
Makerbot Replicators only cost $2.2k. Not nearly impulse purchase range, but
affordable for most engineers (well, assuming metro/urban USA), especially if
you go in on it with a couple of other local hackers. I'm somewhat surprised
3D printer co-oping isn't more of a "thing" since the price is right for that
and for most people they aren't something you need physical access to on a
daily basis.

And of course there are even cheaper options, down to about $500 though
obviously YMMV on quality/materials/etc.

~~~
mcpherrinm
In my experience, most major North American cities have a hackerspace or two,
and they nearly always have 3D printers.

I'd say that's a "thing", as much as one would expect, given the limited
quality and utility of them as of now.

------
d0m
That's what books are used for nowadays.

------
niggler
Ah, so that's why it took so long to get github back up last time it was down
...

------
rm445
I work for a mechanical engineering firm that has a 3D printer. It is used for
the engineers to prototype mechanical designs (you'd be amazed just how much
easier it is to design even simple mechanisms with a model in your hands), and
also for creating promotional items: scale models of the company's physical
products.

Therefore I was confused by why Github wanted one. Were they going to
prototype their software in realspace, or start selling people 3D models of
their repositories?

Turns out it is just for fun, which is cool in itself, and a real sign of how
the cost of these things is coming down. Think ours came in at about $20k.

------
willieavendano
What about using a Raspberry Pi to be the server? Thought about doing this
hack at a hackathon but it was during the weekend of Art Basel in Miami. Make
me/print me over the cloud but I love the hunt integration

~~~
Oompa
A raspberry pi wouldn't be a bad idea! We'd need to hook up some web cams
though and print an enclosure for it :)

